# White House Weakened Draft Of Fda's Proposed Tobacco Regulations



## Derick (26/6/14)

http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/06/25/usa-ecigarettes-whitehouse-idINL2N0P61AE20140625

Highlights:
_In its draft, the FDA had proposed "prohibition of non-face-to-face sales (e.g. vending machines)." That would have opened the door to a ban on online sales. But OMB edited the sentence so that the prohibition refers only to vending machines._

_It deleted FDA draft language saying it would review electronic cigarette cartridges to respond to evidence of poor quality control, variable nicotine content or toxic ingredients such as diethylene glycol, a chemical that the FDA said has caused mass poisonings in products such as the painkiller acetaminophen and cough syrup._

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ET (26/6/14)

this is good news right?


----------



## Derick (26/6/14)

denizenx said:


> this is good news right?


I think so - usually SA will at least be influenced by FDA regulations and sometimes they downright follow them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

